# Baby grass snake



## brittone05

My friends cat has just been toying with a baby grass snake that it brought into her house!

she decided I was the best person to contact so I now have a rather dazed young grass snake in my living room in a RUB!

I want to be certain it hasn't hurt it - it was playing dead when I got there but since moving to the RUB it is veryyyy slowly coming round and have a wiggle.

Going to give it half hour to come to properly after it's incident and release it back into the fields. First snake I have seen since moving to Norfolk haha xxx


----------



## feorag

Great that the cat hasn't injured it. 

It might have musked to make that horrible 'dead' smell that grass snakes do as a defense mechanism, and played dead, which might have made the cat think "play with it, but don't bite it or eat it cos it's already dead and it stinks".

Hope you manage to release it OK.


----------



## brittone05

Thanks Eileen  The little one perked right up after I had posted, was looking quite alive and well lol 

i have now released him back into the field next to us - I don't mind them at all but the lady who found it was convinced it was venemous and awful and evil - she was much shocked to see me handling it to check it over haha


----------



## feorag

:lol2: That's ignorance for you!!!


----------



## brittone05

Annoyed me a bit ad think her huby could tell cos he was like " should I kill it" i went a bit OT in explaining about snakes and how fascinating they are and even sat with his 3 year old and explained that while he shouldn't touch the snakes if they come into the garden, I would come and show him them safely lol


----------



## laurencea

it is so cute when they play dead...


IMGP8429 by laurencea, on Flickr

this is one of 3 wee ones i found yesterday.


----------



## feorag

I think it's amazing how they do it!

That's an excellent picture! :2thumb:


----------

